# Ultrasonic cleaners and dive watches?



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

Has anyone used ultrasonic cleaning on their dive watches with any ill effects? 

I used to be able to bring my watches into a local jewelry store for regular cleaning and part of the process was a few minute dip in the ultrasonic cleaning bath. I never seemed to suffer and ill effects, continued to dive the watches, no problems.

Walked into the same place the other day and they act like I've asked them to dip the watch in battery acid.

So now I'm looking to get a fairly decent ultrasonic jewelry cleaning unit for my home. 

Any recommendations? Gracias!


----------



## men (Oct 7, 2013)

Never.....never dip a complete assembled watch in an ultrasonic bad....never. Until now you have been extremely lucky you didn't have to bring it to a watchmaker after the bad. Screws etc might come loose.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^^

Yup. 

Ultrasonic is good for some individual parts or bracelet links but NOT the movement and/or the entire assembled watch. 

What exactly do you want to clean and why?

There are other alternatives depending on the need.


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

I guess I misunderstood the local jeweler they have said they have never put any watch into the ultrasonic bath.


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

The bezel on my Sumo is getting increasingly difficult to turn and my usual hot shower and soapy water isn't doing the trick. I'll have to send it off to Jack at IWW for a look see.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^

That would be your safest and best choice to make sure it is fixed correctly, IMHO.


----------



## Brent Clevenger (May 12, 2015)

Also ultrasonic can "clean" areas you don't want cleaned. If you have an area that is blackened on a watch, it will often clean the black off as well. Like the number markings and graduations in the bezel. I have a crest ultrasonic that I use. That's one of the better professional brands. I occasionally clean friends jewelry in it, but I always tell people it will clean the "fake" right off a piece of jewelry.


----------

